# Question about IPv6 on a VPS that also has IPv4



## SwitchBlade (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm new to IPv6 but I see all my servers have it and I dont use it. I do not know what to do with it yet but when thinking of something to do this thought came up. My ISP does not have IPv6 so my internet at home is all IPv4. Can I tunnel my traffic via IPv4 through my VPS, and use that to browse IPv6 only sites and have my IP appear as an IPv6 address elsewhere?

Example: Me (IPv4) ---> IPv4 tunnel to VPS  ---> Browse web via VPS with IPv6 address

Can this be accomplished? If so, how? I may try to setup a IPv6 only test site on one VPS and try to connect to it from my IPv4 connection routed to my IPv6 enabled VPS. Thanks!

Any other ideas of what to do with IPv4 and IPv6 is welcomed also.


----------



## tonyg (Aug 25, 2014)

What I can tell you is that if IPv6 is enabled in your server to make sure that you have ip6tables enabled and properly configured.

Otherwise you are wide open to attacks on IPv6.


----------



## devonblzx (Aug 25, 2014)

Yes, you should be able to access IPv6 sites if you setup a tunnel on your VPS.  The transfer of data through to your VPS would be through IPv4, then the VPS would connect to the host using IPv6.  So it would be IPv4 to IPv6 to IPv4 (on the return path). 

Edit: I should add, It of course wouldn't guarantee an IPv6 address.  Not all hosts have IPv6 access and it depends what your VPS uses as the default or what the host advertises.


----------



## SwitchBlade (Aug 25, 2014)

devonblzx said:


> Edit: I should add, It of course wouldn't guarantee an IPv6 address.  Not all hosts have IPv6 access and it depends what your VPS uses as the default or what the host advertises.


Well I have a couple VPS right now that have IPv6 and they just came like that. I think most hosts have IPv6 now. This is more for learning though so I can get practice using the new protocol for my own things too like creating a IPv6 only test site and use my local internet to tunnel to a IPv6 enabled VPS  to browse IPv6 sites too.


----------



## D. Strout (Aug 25, 2014)

I have a setup like this working with OpenVPN on a KVM VPS. The instructions for setting it up are here, put together by @Nyr. I should mention: having a VPS "with IPv6" is not enough - you have to have a /64 of IPv6 or more for this to work properly. If you don't know what a /64 is, you can take a look at this. If you need any help, let me know and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## iann_lfcvps (Aug 26, 2014)

D. Strout said:


> I have a setup like this working with OpenVPN on a KVM VPS. The instructions for setting it up are here, put together by @Nyr. I should mention: having a VPS "with IPv6" is not enough - you have to have a /64 of IPv6 or more for this to work properly. If you don't know what a /64 is, you can take a look at this. If you need any help, let me know and I'll see what I can do.


And many providers may not initially grant you a /64 but whoever you have just open a ticket, there is likely a chance they could do it for you if you request it.


----------



## SwitchBlade (Aug 27, 2014)

D. Strout said:


> I have a setup like this working with OpenVPN on a KVM VPS. The instructions for setting it up are here, put together by @Nyr. I should mention: having a VPS "with IPv6" is not enough - you have to have a /64 of IPv6 or more for this to work properly. If you don't know what a /64 is, you can take a look at this. If you need any help, let me know and I'll see what I can do.


Thank you! I will try that later today and tomorrow and see if I can get it to work.


----------

